# Succession Planting



## Garden_Hoard (Mar 21, 2011)

What a great post! I love succession planting - and the filling the gap approach is new to me. Thanks!!!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you! I'm glad you found something useful from the post. Other people might have a better nam than "fill the gap" but that's what I call it LOL. It really is a great way to get more continually growing vegetables from your garden.


----------



## Hardy (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting post. This year I am planning to try my hand at some inter cropping... that is, sowing slower growing plants, and filling up the empty space with faster growing plants. The idea is you harvest the faster growing plants before the slower ones need the space.

Your article contains lots of interesting info


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Your ideas for planting slower crops with faster growing crops is fantastic! There are many ways you can increase the production of your garden. Thanks for sharing your plans! Very interesting, indeed.


----------



## JackVSage (Jun 23, 2012)

Do chard and arugula grow well in NC? How late into the season can you plant them?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, arugula and Swiss chard grows well in North Carolina. If you are in the coastal or piedmont ares you probably need to start it in late March - early April. If you live in the western, mountain areas you can probably start it from early April until early May. They do better in cooler temperatures. You could also plant them in late summer or early fall for a fall crop.


----------

